# Sliver/splinter rx?



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS is 2 1/2 and got two wood slivers in his hand today, they are very small, (each is actually a little bigger than this emoticon if you made a line right through it







) but no part of them is sticking out from the skin, they seem well-buried and just look like two black lines.

Can I leave them in? Do I have to try and remove them? Should I take him to the doctor? TIA!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

If they don't hurt him, I'd leave them in. Trying to take them out would probably be more traumatic than leaving them in. They often work themselves out. If they don't, they you might call your doctor for advice. But really, the choice is between leaving them and holding down a screaming toddler while you try to snag it. Which would you choose?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I agree with PP, if they're not bothering your child, let them be and they will work their way out.

My son crawled over a neigbor's deck once and got more splinters than you can imagine. Looked bad, but didn't bother him. NO way was I digging after them. They were tiny, fine little slivers. Over the next week or so they all started to come back out. Some I had to pull, some I never saw.

Only if they are bothersome, or easy to get, would I intervene.


----------



## babynatasha (Sep 25, 2008)

If they are from pressure treated wood, they will most likely become infected because of the chemicals. If they are regular wood they should be okay. If they are from pressure treated wood, you can try slathering the area with olive oil and putting a band-aid on them. (My mum told me about this method and it has worked for me, the oil seems to help them back out)


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babynatasha* 
If they are from pressure treated wood, they will most likely become infected because of the chemicals.

I have to assume it was pressure treated wood- it was a gazebo in the park and the floors and everything seemed pretty filthy since it is public use- cigarette butts and broken glass under some of the benches (nice I know).

Last night he was running a fever all night, I think low-grade maybe around 99-100 and this morning it looks red and a bit puffy. I tried putting hydrogen peroxide on it but it didn't fizz- I don't think it can get in to where the foreign objects are.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I'd be inclined to try to remove them. You can try non -invasive approaches first (let's make handprints in playdoh!) or having the child paint their hand with elmer's school glue, then letting it dry (let's look at our fingerprints!) if neither approach manages to get to the sliver, a good pair of sterile tweezers and sterile pin/needle should do the trick.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

So... if they ARE from pressure treated wood and this is more prone to cause infection... I'd think that would actually make them work their way out faster. Just a hunch. At least there's an upside, right?


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

If they cause an infection you should take him to a doctor. It's not just the worry that the wood is treated, it is also not clean. I would try to get the splinters out, and if you can't get them out take him to the doctor if the area is red or puffy or pussing.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I would let him soak in a warm bath for a long time and encourage him to keep his hands in the water as much as possible. Is he a super light sleeper? I've had some luck with getting splinters out after my oldest has gone to sleep- she's a heavy sleeper- and after a long bath. I use Neosporin on splinters that are embedded for a couple days- if it shows any redness, swelling, etc. I'd take him to a Dr. if you're not comfortable restraining him and digging them out (I'm a veterinary technician, and that kind of stuff doesn't bother me, but it breaks DH's heart and makes him nauseous when we have to hold someone down to do something scary/painful)


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I've always taken splinters out while ds is sleeping. He is a light sleeper and I have to pick my time wisely, usually a short while after he has fallen asleep for the night. I use a pin or needle to pick open the skin along the entry way enough that I can snag the splinter with tweezers. I can't imagine splinters NOT bothering someone but ds would choose to live with the discomfort rather than be messed with enough to remove them.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS had a fever most of last night, low grade- around 99 degrees. This morning the splinter area looked pink and puffy, so I brought him in. The pediatrician said the sam thing as some of you, leave them alone and let them work themselves out, just try and apply neosporin and a band-aid if possible (DS won't let me put a band-aid there) and let him play in bubbles in the sink or take a long bath, etc so that they do soak in the water. She said unless it starts pussing or her has a high fever with lethargy then not to worry about it.

Luckily I had a number of other questions to ask as well, mostly about the newborn we're expecting in a month, so it worked out OK (despite DH rolling his eyes).


----------

